# Meatloaf With Gravy (Slow Cooker)



## Ol-blue (Sep 13, 2007)

Try to use the leanest ground beef with this recipe. This makes really good gravy. 
Enjoy! Debbie

Meatloaf With Gravy (Slow Cooker)







MEATLOAF 

2 pound(s) GROUND BEEF; Lean.
1/2 medium ONION; Chopped.
1 cup(s) BREAD CRUMBS; Plain Or Italian.
2 clove(s) GARLIC; Minced.
2 EGGS
1 teaspoon(s) MARJORAM
1 package(s) (0.87 ounce) BROWN GRAVY MIX
2 1/2 teaspoon(s) WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE
1/4 cup(s) WATER
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.

GRAVY 

1 package(s) (0.87 ounce) BROWN GRAVY MIX
2 1/2 teaspoon(s) WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE
1 cup(s) WATER
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
_____ 

Put ground beef into a bowl; add bread crumbs, eggs, onion, garlic, marjoram, brown gravy mix, Worcestershire sauce, water and pepper to taste.
Mix all together using your hands.
Shape meatloaf into a round bowl shape, patting it firmly so it won't fall apart.
Place meatloaf inside slow cooker.
Reshape meatloaf so that you have 1" of space between the meat and the slow cooker.
In a small bowl, add the other package of gravy mix and mix with 1 cup water and Worcestershire sauce and mix well.
Pour over meatloaf.
Cover and set to High and cook for 4 hours or on low for 8 hours.
Remove meatloaf to a serving plate.
Thicken gravy if desired with a little flour and water if desired.
Season with pepper to taste.
________________________________

Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## kitchenrocker (Sep 13, 2007)

That looks great. I wish I had come accross this earlier, I'm making meatloaf for dinner and its already prepared. I'll be sure to try this recipe next time. Thanks.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 13, 2007)

I know the feeling Kitchenrocker.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks yummy, must try, thanks a lot Debbie, hubby loves meatloaf.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Barb L. Enjoy!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 18, 2007)

I have just printed out the recipe and can't wait to try it. Do you thicken your gravy? The picture looks like it's perfectly prepared.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you lyndalou, Yes, I thickend the gravy a little with this one. Sometimes I have to, depending on how lean the ground beef is and how much water is in the beef.


----------



## Edna Mae (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup! Sure looks good and I intend to give it a try real soon.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 16, 2007)

Edna Mae said:


> Yup! Sure looks good and I intend to give it a try real soon.


 
Great!!! Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## tomgreg2008 (Nov 23, 2007)

Came out great...thanks for the recipe...!


----------



## 2LSlowCookerUser (Jul 8, 2011)

*what size slow cooker???*

What size was the slow cooker used? Size of slow cooker should be included in recipe! I only have a 2L slow cooker (it's very small) because I'm only one person. How can I know if this recipe will cook in it without spilling over or the sides burning because the middle isn't cooking, etc... It sounds like a worth while recipe but without telling me what size you used, how am I to know I'm not wasting money/ingredients for something that can't be done in a small cooker?


----------



## babetoo (Jul 8, 2011)

this is a very old post with recipe. i don't think old blue posts anymore. i would think you will have to use your common sense for this one.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 8, 2011)

Seeing as how the recipe calls for 2 lbs ground beef my guess would be at least a 5 qt crockpot.  You could always cut the recipe in half for a smaller one.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 9, 2011)

If I make the meatloaf with ground turkey instead of ground beef, should I use turkey gravy instead of beef gravy?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If I make the meatloaf with ground turkey instead of ground beef, should I use turkey gravy instead of beef gravy?


You will have to decide. This member does not post here any more so wont be able to help you. I 'd go with  turkey gravy.
kadesma


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great! I'll give it a try, my meatloaf is made "alla my way"..lol! Since I tried making it from what I've seen on Food Network and don't really know how it's done. I made it baked in an italian style tomato sauce topped with Mozza, would love to try a proper meat loaf!


----------

